
Ask HN: What bank would you recommend as an individual? - tvanantwerp
I&#x27;m looking to leave my current bank, and I&#x27;m trying to decide where I should go. Lots of large corporate banks seem pretty much the same from the outside looking in. I&#x27;m curious what banks people here use and why?<p>I&#x27;m especially eager to use a bank that emphasizes web and mobile banking experience. I suspect many here also hold that as a high priority.
======
thebiglebrewski
I'm in the US and I use Simple

------
Jaruzel
Which country are you in?

